
As Uber Grew Hastily, Diversity Took a Backseat - zitterbewegung
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-24/as-uber-grew-hastily-diversity-took-a-backseat
======
zitterbewegung
I believe the new information in this article is that Uber didn't allow its HR
department access to their diversity data that they collected.

------
minimaxir
Note: article has new infornation/anecdotes compared to previous articles
about this topic.

